# Chasing springs



## Larry$ (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm making a power drawbar for the mill. Doing it on the cheap, no ball bushings, ground shafting etc.  Shafts are zinc plated rod from Home dipo, Bushings are from some scraps of UHNW. Base is from aluminum I had cast into a cake pan. I don't think high accuracy is needed, just want it to work. Base is completed. Used the DRO bolt circle function to layout holes. Drill & bored. Pressed the shafts in, no other method of fastening. Turned a piece of UHMW and bored to be a sliding fit on the shafts and a press fit in the plate that carries the impact wrench. Had difficulties boring the UHMW. Finally had to make a steel rod boring bar. The bar with insert didn't want to cut until a fair amount of pressure and depth of cut was put on it. Then it would dive in.

Got practice chasing springs when I took the cap off the impact so I could get the paddle out. The needle valve springs managed to get the needle a fair distance in one direction and the spring somewhere else. Gave up on the spring and searched my spring box for something that sort of matched.

Had to quit early to help manage the Zoo (grand kids) at home.


----------



## Larry$ (Jan 2, 2021)

I found the spring. 10 feet from where it escaped. 
Impact is back together with the modified butterfly. 
I weighed all the components so I could order springs from McMaster-Carr.


----------

